#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Όρια ομαλότητας προσφοράς με επιμέρους ποσοστά έκπτωσης

## milt

σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 6 του ν.3669/2008 παρ 4. έχουμε:

*4. Τα επιμέρους ποσοστά έκπτωσης πρέπει να βρίσκονται σε ομαλή σχέση μεταξύ τους. Για τον έλεγχο της ομαλότητας υπολογίζεται από την επιτροπή διαγωνισμού για κάθε μειοδότη το συνολικό ύψος προϋπολογισμού προσφοράς που διαμορφώνεται μετά την αφαίρεση από κάθε ομάδα εργασιών ποσού που αντιστοιχεί στην έκπτωση που προσφέρθηκε. Από τη σύγκριση του προϋπολογισμού προσφοράς προς τον αρχικό προϋπολογισμό της υπηρεσίας, χωρίς να λαμβάνεται υπόψη το κονδύλιο για τα απρόβλεπτα, προκύπτει η μέση έκπτωση επί τοις εκατό Εμ του υπόψη μειοδότη.Ομαλή είναι η προσφορά όταν κανένα επιμέρους ποσοστό έκπτωσης Εi δεν είναι μικρότερο από 1,10Εμ-10% ούτε μεγαλύτερο από 0,90Εμ+10%. 
*
δηλαδή: 1,1Εμ-10% < Εi < 0,90Εμ+10%

και ρωτάω αν κάποιος έχει μικρό ποσοστό μέσης έκπτωσης και έτσι το κάτω όριο βγαίνει αρνητικό....είναι αποδεκτό αυτό????????????........

και σε κάθε περίπτωση μαθηματικά είναι μέσα στα όρια άνω και κάτω.......

----------

